# Kids live aboard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We the Families with Kids should keep im touch with each others, for support in Education, safty ports, and many other concerning matters for the liveaboard.

Best Regards.


Ernest & Inova + Kids


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings,
My wife and I are planning an extended cruise. We have two young children. We have already started homeschooling via Calvert homeschool. Their coarse does an excellent job of teaching you how to teach your kids. If you don''t already have the book "all in the same boat" I highly recomend you get it.It is written by Tom Neal


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank You Tom for your Inf.

Best Regards.


Ernest & Inova 
Stella Maris. Miami FL


----------

